# Forestry mulching market



## Jamesdavk (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm in northwest georgia... is anyone doing forestry mulching near me? How is the market doing? I am a full time fireman and wanting to start a small mulching business for side work but I can not find any information on market research or demand. Anyone have any tips? Thanks.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 15, 2017)

Is there a need for mulching?

I ask causec i know nothing of GA forests, but mulching is generally done to control under growth and or slash, for aesthetic reasons as much as fire danger.

If there is a demand for it go fer it


----------



## Jamesdavk (Apr 15, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Is there a need for mulching?
> 
> I ask causec i know nothing of GA forests, but mulching is generally done to control under growth and or slash, for aesthetic reasons as much as fire danger.
> 
> If there is a demand for it go fer it


Well I know there is crap tons of brush in georgia. Underbrushing is a viable option especially with the EPA restrictions on burning in the metro Atlanta area so I figure there is a good market for it and there are a few guys doing it that I know of. I am just hesitant on being able to find the work to pay for the equipment. But there is enough underbrush to go all day everyday for sure... just if people will pay for it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 16, 2017)

Avoid getting a loan on stuff if you can, not having the bank hanging over you lets you breath a little easier, and leaves room for making boo boos. Bid one job wrong with a loan, and its game over, without a loan you maybe don't make much money but you learned a lesson or 2


----------



## JTM (Apr 16, 2017)

I came through Atlanta several weeks ago and they were doing a lot of cutting along 285. They were saving out some nice saw logs and chipping limbs. I don't recall if mulching was part of it but seemed to be. Looked like a fairly big operation.


----------



## catbuster (May 16, 2017)

Yes- There will always be one in the southeast. Been there, done that. I forewarn you, this is a long post.

By mulching I'm assuming you mean with something like this:




If so, you really need a big rubber track loader with high flow hydraulics. Cat probably has the best machine on the market right now with the 299 XHP with a forestry package, a machine that will set you back a little over a hundred grand. You don't need that big of a machine, but you do need high flow auxiliary hydraulics.

I disagree with northman on taking out a loan on this piece of gear. Skid steers & CTLs don't generally last very long in terms of hours, so I would buy new if possible. 3,000 is the mark where they start to need some serious TLC, but the nice thing about a skid steer is that most components are small and you don't need a huge shop or a crane to rebuild 90% of the machine. I love my 287, but it's my oldest skiddy and it had 3,561.87 when I parked it Friday. My Case 435 S3 has 5,000 right now, and it's about at the end of its' life.

The other thing about putting a mulcher head on a skid steer type loader is that even if the machine isn't running the mulcher you can keep it busy. The other other thing about putting a mulcher head on a skiddy is that they are really hard on the machine. So the ~3,000 hours is even more important there. But if you charge appropriately it won't matter. And be damn sure to clean your radiators, air filters, etc and check for damage to your hydraulic lines and stuff at least once daily. A lot of these machines burn up because they get pushed really hard and get hot. 

If you can't buy new, I'd look at a low hours (less than 2000 is what I'd go for) C or D series Cat machine with high flow and at least 80 horsepower and high flow (287,289,297,299) or a Bobcat T300 or T320 with high flow. Not that other companies don't make good loaders, it just seems like Cat and Bobcat seem to run mulchers better. I like and use FAE mulcher heads. Fecon is another great option. 

Good luck with your endeavour!


----------

